# To Brompton or not to Brompton?



## katom (29 Dec 2018)

Hey all, 
Just need some advice on whether to purchase a second hand Brompton or not. 2017 Model with Mudguards, Pannier Rack + Bag - has only been ridden once. Selling at £795

Essentially I'm looking for a folding bike, as I tour the UK for work and wanted something to get me places instead of relying on small-town public transport.

Would you reccomend the Brompton to a first-time folding bike person, or something else?

Many thanks,

K


----------



## mickle (29 Dec 2018)

Yes. 100%. Buy a Brompton. If not that one buy a new one.


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2018)

Sounds good, but what is this particular model? Big price difference between a fenderless 1 speed and the six speed model with fenders. Also, how tall you are could make a difference between a M model for example and an S, which I have. I am only 5' 8"and if were 6 feet or more I might go with an M.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Dec 2018)

Is it a model that suits your needs? As @12boy says there are several versions.
Brompton are well engineered, hold their value and fold small but you could buy two bikes from competitors Dahon & Tern for that money. Weight will be similar.
You could try one from one of Brompton's docks.


----------



## simongt (29 Dec 2018)

As two happy owners of Bromptons and having previously owned Dahons & Giant Halfways, the GLW and I recommend them without reservation for the uses you have in mind.


----------



## katom (29 Dec 2018)

12boy said:


> Sounds good, but what is this particular model? Big price difference between a fenderless 1 speed and the six speed model with fenders. Also, how tall you are could make a difference between a M model for example and an S, which I have. I am only 5' 8"and if were 6 feet or more I might go with an M.



Thanks everyone, I think I've decided to buy a M6L 2018 w/ mudguards from CycleSurgey, as the second-hand one is only a 3 gear. Mind you, there is only a £10 difference between the 2018 and 2019 model, is it worth it?

I'm thinking the 'M' handlebar over the 'S', as I need room to carry luggage and I'm quite inclined to their tote bag. I am 5"6 though, so maybe the 'M' will be too tall for me?


----------



## Cycleops (29 Dec 2018)

I’m no Brompton expert but I’m sure someone will be along to give you some better advice on the bars. Try them both if you can, you can angle the M bars forward or back a bit but they do do give you a more ‘sit up and beg’ position whilst the straight ones will make you lean forward more putting your weight more on the front. This will be an advantage if carrying something heavy on the rear carrier.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2018)

I have taken my 3 speed brommie up alpine passes but thatbdid involve long periods riding out of the saddle to compensate for the higher ratio of the lowest gear.


----------



## 12boy (29 Dec 2018)

I would consider the S at your height. I would seriously consider spending 750 . I was a bit confused did you mean 2019 or 2017? How much is the 2018? In my ignorance I am thinking London is fairly flat and a 3 speed may suffice. I have a 3 speed with close ratio ( 177%) and have outfitted this with a second chainring which gets me down fairly low. I also converted my 1 speed wheel to a 2 speed and can go fairly low with that as well. If you get a 6 speed none of that should be necessary.


----------



## annedonnelly (30 Dec 2018)

katom said:


> Thanks everyone, I think I've decided to buy a M6L 2018 w/ mudguards from CycleSurgey, as the second-hand one is only a 3 gear. Mind you, there is only a £10 difference between the 2018 and 2019 model, is it worth it?
> 
> I'm thinking the 'M' handlebar over the 'S', as I need room to carry luggage and I'm quite inclined to their tote bag. I am 5"6 though, so maybe the 'M' will be too tall for me?



Always wise to try before you buy but I'm 5'5" and the M is perfect for me. There's a little bit of movement possible in the position of the handlebars to bring them a bit closer to you if you need that.

Personally I think the second hand one sounds like a real bargain...


----------



## simongt (30 Dec 2018)

katom said:


> I am 5"6 though, so maybe the 'M' will be too tall for me?



My GLW is 1.63m tall; 5' 4" in old currency, and she has absolutely no handling issues with her M3.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> I have taken my 3 speed brommie up alpine passes but thatbdid involve long periods riding out of the saddle to compensate for the higher ratio of the lowest gear.


Can we see some pics ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2018)

Cycleops said:


> Can we see some pics ?



Pics On PC. Will see sometime this week if I remember.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Dec 2018)

annedonnelly said:


> Personally I think the second hand one sounds like a real bargain...



It does, not least because it includes a Brommie bag which would cost £100+ to buy separately.

However, Brommies are now in Halfords/Cycle Surgery.

I was offered £100 off in Cycle Surgery at the MetroCentre without asking for prices.

Once the discounters get hold of a brand, the used values plummet.


----------



## alicat (30 Dec 2018)

The 'S' version is for people who want a sporty, head-down position. The 'M' version is fine for me at 5'5''.


----------



## Banjo (30 Dec 2018)

There are counterfeit brommies about if you buy the used one check serial numbers etc. No genuine seller will have a problem with that.


----------



## Banjo (30 Dec 2018)

Im sure the M bars will be fine at your height. I am 5ft 9 and M works for me. I test rode both versions before buying.


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Dec 2018)

I have an S-type and have also owned a couple of M-types. I much prefer the S-type as the position is just right for me, with a bit of drop from the saddle to the bars. The M-type is a bit like riding a Raleigh Chopper; you can waft around feeling like the King of the Road and it's fun for a while, but it's not a great position for longer or faster rides.


----------



## Blue Hills (31 Dec 2018)

[



Pale Rider said:


> It does, not least because it includes a Brommie bag which would cost £100+ to buy separately.
> 
> However, Brommies are now in Halfords/Cycle Surgery.
> 
> ...


Surprised at that pale rider - I didn't think Brommies were ever really discounted - but good news for anyone who wants one.

I can vouch for the quality of the bikes - and build quality is way better than Dahon (I also have a Dahon sport bike) - My brommie (5 speed model) has also been up mountains:













brommie



__ Blue Hills
__ 21 Jul 2018


----------

